# Decalgirl asked me to pass this along...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the incredibly nice people at DecalGirl and they asked me to pass something along. They are completely sold out of the screen armor for the K2. It's on order, but is specially made for them. They expect to have it back in stock in 4-6 weeks.  They do still have the armor for the K1 and DX. 

Also, the matte finish has been such a huge success that it looks like they're planning to offer it as an option on all of their skins. 

There might also be a surprise for us soon, but I can't say what it is. I expect that there will be many happy customers though.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh man, you have got my curiousity running about the surprise!!!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome! I love surprises!


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

My Decalgirl skin is already on order.  Wonder what the surprise could be . . .


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Was going to order a skin, maybe I should wait   I just ordered my Oberon cover but probably won't
ship until next week.  I could wait a few more days


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> There might also be a surprise for us soon, but I can't say what it is. I expect that there will be many happy customers though.


Did they happen to mention how soon?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

scared me for a minute


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it's still some time off. Didn't mention a timeframe.  It's something they're working on.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's still some time off. Didn't mention a timeframe. It's something they're working on.


... and while you were on the phone with them, did you ask when my order is shipping?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I knew there was something I forgot...

I'll look into my crystal ball and say yours is shipping before mine


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

wonder what it'll be


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Why do you have to tease us like that? It's nicer if you keep your lips sealed.....or better yet fill us in on what we might be seeing in the future!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

A surprise? Oh, it's so nice to have something to look forward to! Any hints?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, no hints. 

As to why I mentioned it...well, what can I say, I'm a tease.  

Wonder and wait my friends, if it comes to be, I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry but in my PO that's just mean.......


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love surprises! I need a new skin too, and my daughter needs one for her Kindle as well.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

free bunny rabbit if you reveal the secret.  i'll even throw in a shamwow, 2 if you respond within the next 20 minutes!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> free bunny rabbit if you reveal the secret. i'll even throw in a shamwow, 2 if you respond within the next 20 minutes!!


LOL!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Sorry but in my PO that's just mean.......


But luvmy4brats doesn't know the surprise either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> free bunny rabbit if you reveal the secret. i'll even throw in a shamwow, 2 if you respond within the next 20 minutes!!


and while the shamwow is tempting, I could do without the bunny. 4 kids, 5 cats, 2 dogs, 3 snails, & 2 frogs.... Come to think of it, I need a case of shamwows. Lol.



Pushka said:


> But luvmy4brats doesn't know the surprise either.


psst... Yes, I do. I just don't know how close they are to actually getting it done. Could be weeks, or a couple of months.



pomlover2586 said:


> Sorry but in my PO that's just mean.......


Don't think of it as mean, think of it as building anticipation


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

This brings back childhood memories of the little girl, who wasn't me, running around the playground singing, "I have a secret, I have a secret!!".


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> and while the shamwow is tempting, I could do without the bunny. 4 kids, 5 cats, 2 dogs, 3 snails, & 2 frogs.... Come to think of it, I need a case of shamwows. Lol.


Sounds like my brood... 6 kids, 2 dogs, 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs & 1 fish.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Sounds like my brood... 6 kids, 2 dogs, 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs & 1 fish.


Sounds like mine too.... 3 daughters (18 y.o., 14 y.o., and 16 months old!), 3 dogs (1 pom, 2 chihuahuas), a fish tank, and a back yard pond with fish and a frog. Oh, and I have ShamWows....but not enough! lol

Can't wait to see the surprise! Thanks for giving us a heads up and something to look forward to. =) My next skin is definately going to be in the matte finish. Love that!


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

they called me last week to say the armor was on back order. They are so nice! I do have to say I LOVE my matte skin!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Red said:


> This brings back childhood memories of the little girl, who wasn't me, running around the playground singing, "I have a secret, I have a secret!!".


i hated that

kinda like "i know something you dont know"


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting.  I've been looking at skins almost every day.  I would love a new one, but I keep thinking as soon as I decide on one some wonderful new design will come out that I will want more.
deb


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Red said:


> This brings back childhood memories of the little girl, who wasn't me, running around the playground singing, "I have a secret, I have a secret!!".


Hehe.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

just plain cruel.
Paula


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, I don't mind the teaser... I wonder what DG has up their sleeve, though..!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mean!! Just mean to tease us like that!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> and while the shamwow is tempting, I could do without the bunny. 4 kids, 5 cats, 2 dogs, 3 snails, & 2 frogs.... Come to think of it, I need a case of shamwows. Lol.
> 
> psst... Yes, I do. I just don't know how close they are to actually getting it done. Could be weeks, or a couple of months.
> 
> Don't think of it as mean, think of it as building anticipation


Ah, in that case, maybe mean?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

it's all in fun.  

Anticipation, Anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If you were my sister, you would have told already.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

YEAH, I agree, if you were my sister you would have given it up. i'd have tortured you, beat it out of you, you'd have been begging to let you tell me.....
Paula (who was a mean older sister)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

corkyb said:


> YEAH, I agree, if you were my sister you would have given it up. i'd have tortured you, beat it out of you, you'd have been begging to let you tell me.....
> Paula (who was a mean older sister)


Mine was more like:
Me: "Do you know anything"
She: "I'm not supposed to tell, but..............and..............and.............."


----------

